# How do I find out the salary of a Charity's CEO?...



## Darthvadar (20 May 2009)

I'm a member of charity, and like many organisations, money is very tight, and redundancies have occured...

The redundancies have hit front line services, and before bringing up the matter at the AGM, I'd like to have the whole story... 

Is there any way I can find out what salary the CEO is getting???... 

Is such information available via the Companies Registration Office... 

Thanks in advance, everyone...

Darth...


----------



## bond-007 (20 May 2009)

> Is such information available via the Companies Registration Office...


Yes it is. Get a copy of their accounts.


----------



## Darthvadar (20 May 2009)

Thanks Bond...

Thought it might be... 

Appreciate your help...

Darth...


----------



## Darthvadar (22 May 2009)

Right...

Went to the CRO this morning... Got the last submitted accounts... It states the amount of money spent in total on salaries, it doesn't give a breakdown of the salaries paid to individuals... So didn't get the information I specifically wanted...

Does anybody have any ideas, please???... 

Thanks...

Darth...


----------



## Airtight (23 May 2009)

Darthvadar said:


> Right...
> 
> Went to the CRO this morning... Got the last submitted accounts... It states the amount of money spent in total on salaries, it doesn't give a breakdown of the salaries paid to individuals... So didn't get the information I specifically wanted...
> 
> ...



In the audited accounts, it should make reference to CEO & Directors pay.


----------



## Complainer (23 May 2009)

Have you checked the Annual Report?


----------



## mtk (23 May 2009)

Explanation
My understanding is that directors of charities cannot be paid in anyway or even have Directors and Officers insurnace put in place for them (whcih is why i declined the offer to avoid exposing myself) - that was what i had heard in a meeting trying to recruit non-excecutive directors to registered charities. 

So because its acharity there are liley no diretcors salaries as would appear for a normal company. The chief executive is paid for doing his execuive role and not for being on the board job and may not be even on the board.

Suggestion write to the chairman in advance and ask the salary of ceo .He may repsond o rnot


----------



## Darthvadar (23 May 2009)

Hi again, everybody...

Thanks for all the advice...

I have searched the audited accounts, and the annual report submitted to the CRO... There's nothing to indicate the individual's salary...

Oh well, I'll just have to keep trying... For reasons of confidentiality (of one of the staff made redundant), I'd rather not let the board of the charity know that I'm sniffing around just yet... 

Really appreciate your efforts...

God bless...

Darth...


----------



## WaterSprite (23 May 2009)

The audited accounts will only show directors' remuneration in aggregate.  Can't help with the problem OP (sorry!)


----------



## Darthvadar (30 May 2009)

Thanks everyone...

I've been told that the CEO of an Impairment Specific charity that recieves HSE funding for salaries would recieve a salary comparable to a Grade Eight Public Servant employed by the HSE...

Would anybody have any idea how much that might be???...

Thanks to you all for taking the time to help with this...

Darth...


----------



## bond-007 (31 May 2009)

FOI the HSE and ask them what a grade 8 makes.


----------



## Darthvadar (31 May 2009)

Thanks Bond...

You're a gem... Knew I could depend on you!...

God bless...

Darth...


----------



## Complainer (31 May 2009)

Grade VIII's are in the range €70k-€85k according to this document;

[broken link removed]

You generally wouldn't need to bother with FOI (and the associated fees and delays) for something like this.


----------



## bond-007 (31 May 2009)

Good work Complainer.


----------



## Complainer (31 May 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Good work Complainer.


But am I gem? ;-)


----------



## Darthvadar (31 May 2009)

Complainer...

Thanks a million... That's great!...

God bless you...

Darth...


----------



## Darthvadar (31 May 2009)

Complainer said:


> But am I gem? ;-)


 
Silly question... Of course you are!...

Darth...


----------



## bond-007 (31 May 2009)

Complainer said:


> But am I gem? ;-)


Of course you are.


----------

